# The Bell Jar by Sylvia Plath



## departuresong (Feb 23, 2010)

Has anybody here read this amazing, timeless, beautiful book?

I bought it a few days ago randomly after reading some of Plath's poems online and enjoying them. This book is proof of the kind of emotional impact and power words can have; it is at times haunting, depressing, and overwhelming, but it is stunningly human above all else, and I can't recommend it enough. Go check it out if you haven't.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 23, 2010)

I haven't, but the gf had to do it in school.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 23, 2010)

Watershed said:


> I haven't, but the gf had to do it in school.


but that makes it sound like a chore! D:

I read it last autumn. it's a pretty damn good book. it's a shame that Plath died a month after it was published.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 23, 2010)

I wouldn't know. I haven't read it. It's all I know.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Feb 24, 2010)

it's a really good book. i read it last spring.


----------

